# Dangerous toy - please read



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

I just saw this on another forum (non-dog related) that I visit. I hope posting it here is o.k.

http://www.thechaistory.blogspot.com/


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh my goodness. That's a horrible injury! I'm glad they were able to save Chai, but without a tongue, I can't imagine what a horrible way to live that would be. I didn't see her say anything specific about how well he adjusted to eating and drinking without one, but it didn't sound like it could have ended up well - even after the removal.

Thanks for the warning, Hedy.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Oh, how sad! Thank you for the warning, Hedy... I am going to go and check Roxie's balls now and see if she has anything like this product and pass this link along to my friends and family.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

How sad. Thanks for letting us know, Hedy.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Wow, what a horrific thing to have happen! 
I can't believe that Four Paws is just ignoring the matter. 
I'm supporting the boycott and I'll pass the information along to all of my friends that have dogs.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh this just makes me so sad. I too will boycott lil paws.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh my goodness that is so sad! I can't imagine how much pain that poor dog went through!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Thank you Hedy for this very important warning! That poor dog


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

That's just horrible. I will definitely steer clear of any Four Paws balls or any that are similarly made. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

WOW!
Oliver and Comet have that ball.......*had* it is in the garbage now!
Thanks


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That poor pup~and owner!! I am checking me guys toy bos to be sure we dont have something like that! Thanks for the warning.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I e-mailed Four Paws about the ball and here's the response that they sent...



Thank you for your recent note expressing concern over the Four Paws® Pimple Ball with Bell. We were equally alarmed to learn that a dog may have injured himself while playing with this toy. 

Dogs have been enjoying the Pimple Ball with Bell for more than a decade with over 500,000 units sold. In all the years this product has been on the market, this is the first injury of this nature that we are aware of. Unfortunately, accidents sometimes happen. That’s why we recommend that dogs always be supervised when they are playing with any toy. We take great care in developing safe products for pets and their owners.

At this point we have identified the problem and are not shipping any more Pimple Balls. We have contacted customers that carry this product and have asked them to immediately return their inventory. 

Thank you for your concern and feedback. Please know that we are in direct communication with the pet owner whose dog was injured. At Four Paws, happy pets and satisfied pet owners are our number one priority. Rest assured we will continue to work hard to deliver on our priority.

Sincerely,

Allen Simon

President, CEO

Four Paws Products



Sent by Haley Birk on behalf of Allen Simon


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

At least they're finally doing something about it... 
I'll make sure not to buy a ball that has a similar issue. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

That is horrible. I'm going to post the link on other boards I frequent.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks for the warning. What a horrible accident! I've shared the news and link with my other "dog people".


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

That is such a scary story. I know i dont have that ball but I looked thru my bins to make sure anything similar.

Amanda


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Wow...that's just horrific. I think the company's response frankly, falls a little short. I'll be checking all of Oliver's balls to make sure none are constructed like that. 

Thanks so much, Hedy, for posting this.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

mintchip said:


> WOW!
> Oliver and Comet have that ball.......*had* it is in the garbage now!
> Thanks


Wow Sally isn't that scary. Glad it is gone.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Oh my, I just cannot believe what this poor dog went through. How hard would it be for the manufacturer to poke another small hole somewhere in that ball? I am just so sad for that dog 

Sally, thank goodness Oliver and Comet are safe!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

this is so awful. that video, watching that dog in pain made me sick to my stomach.

we have a ball that looks just like that, but not as big. but, it does have two holes. unlike the one described. my dogs NEVER touch it, though. they hate chewing on rubber things. i'll toss it, though!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

What a gut wrenching, heart breaking story....poor little guy. Thank you for alerting us to this hazardous toy!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

I received a doggie toy I ordered online today and they sent a free rubber ball with it. It's NOT the Pimple Ball but now I'm afraid to let Roxie use it.  Do the balls need to have a hole on each "side"? This ball doesn't have any holes, but it is soft rubber and hollow. What if she chews a small hole in it? I think I'll just take all rubber things out of her basket.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

That is so sad...and should never have happen. I'm passing this info along to everyone on my e-mail list.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks for the warning. That's a very sad story.


----------



## Addrian (May 22, 2008)

I wanted to bump this up as there is new information on the site as of this morning. I think they are going to try a class action lawsuit.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

hedygs said:


> I just saw this on another forum (non-dog related) that I visit. I hope posting it here is o.k.
> 
> http://www.thechaistory.blogspot.com/


Oh that poor dog. Thank you for the warning. It seems that company cares as much about dogs as Halo Dog Food does.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Tritia, there was no way I was even going to try and watch that video! How terrible for the poor guy.


----------

